# Looking for something WoW related (NSFW)



## Gryphonlover (Jul 13, 2016)

Looking for a partner with a decent knowledge about World of Warcraft, I was maybe looking for someone who would be able to play or would be okay with me playing some animals in the wild.

I am only a sub so I'd be looking for someone Dominant. I can provide more kink details, just PM me


----------



## Lithienda (Jul 13, 2016)

I am game hun :3


----------



## nevlaar_collie (Jul 13, 2016)

I love WoW!


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 13, 2016)

How does kinky WoW work? Like, at all?


----------



## nevlaar_collie (Jul 13, 2016)

Kinky?
No thanks.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 13, 2016)

nevlaar_collie said:


> Kinky?
> No thanks.


*points up to the title which says (NSFW)*


----------



## nevlaar_collie (Jul 13, 2016)

Ouch.


----------



## Lithienda (Jul 13, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> How does kinky WoW work? Like, at all?


Apparently you have never been to goldshire hun


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 13, 2016)

Lithienda said:


> Apparently you have never been to goldshire hun


I haven't been anywhere cuz I don't play WoW


----------



## Lithienda (Jul 13, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> I haven't been anywhere cuz I don't play WoW


Ah well there is a inn in wow on a specific server where all the nsfw people gather, literally hundreds of people in the same little area.


----------



## nevlaar_collie (Jul 13, 2016)

Sounds crowded.
And really cringy.


----------



## nevlaar_collie (Jul 13, 2016)

(Walks into inn) Ack! My eyes! Stay back!
(Dies)


----------



## Gryphonlover (Jul 13, 2016)

Sorry all, just woke up.
Yeah I'm looking for something along the lines of bestiality if that's okay with anyone. I also prefer no humans. I don't mind anthro characters though


----------

